# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Rảnh rỗi làm cái mô hình chơi

## anhcos

Vừa thất nghiệp, rảnh rỗi nên tranh thủ làm cái mô hình bé xíu chơi.

Mình làm theo cái trang này, mấy bác xem tí clip nhá:



Bánh răng thì cắt laser xong rồi, nhưng xui là cái máy của tiệm nó méo đường kính chừng 0.6mm, nhưng đành chịu thôi. 
Rút kinh nghiệm các bác cắt thử đường tròn xem ok không rồi hãy cắt tiếp.


Hôm nay mất cả buổi mới tiện xong bộ sơ mi lồng nhau bằng thau, cái lớn nhất phi 10, cái nhỏ nhất phi 4.5.


Lồng vào nhau quay êm ái luôn:


Mai sẽ tiếp tục...

----------

CKD, h-d, iamnot.romeo, Minh Phi Nguyen, ppgas, solero, Vũ Tùng

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehe mấy cái đồng thay làm tỉ mỉ ghê đó anh.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Cuối cùng em nó cũng đã hoàn thành, dù chỉ là bản nháp:

----------

CKD, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------

